# nds-card.com Caused unauthorized credit card charges?



## AceValence (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello GBATemp,
I've recently ordered a R4i 3DS Gold RTS flashcart from nds-card.com. I chose them after a couple weeks of researching on forums, and it seemed that they would be the most reliable, being that they are one of the official sponsors of this reputable forums. Before I made my order, I was slightly disturbed by the following thread: 

http://gbatemp.net/threads/beware-of-nds-card-com-creditcard-fraud.357606/

However, as the forum authority Costello dismissed this thread as "bullshit," I felt confident and continued with my purchase, on 4/13/14. As of this morning 4/14, the package is described as shipped out, according to the tracking number they provided me. However, I was alarmed when my father complained that Bank of America called about a dozen unauthorized purchases (will edit later with ss) on his card. I don't have much doubt that my cart will arrive, even if I must wait the 35 days described, but I am very alarmed by the charges... I don't mean to slander a "trusted retailer" of gbatemp, but I must warn that either:

1. My information was compromised during the process by a separate party
2. Fashionpay.com is using the information given by the customers of the otherwise honest nds-card.com without their knowledge
3. nds.card.com is using my information intentionally
4. Someone was listening when my dad kept repeating the CC number loudly -.-


----------



## techboy (Apr 15, 2014)

Might as well add another case. I haven't personally used them, but my friend who doesnt have an account here did (he asked where to buy a flashcart, I mentioned they were one we recommend here) and had something similar happen. About a day after he ordered a flashcart, he got 7 fraudulent charges. The bank removed them, but still, quite a bit of frustration.

We really might want to reconsider recommending them.

It's worth noting though that yes he did receive the flashcart just fine, so they do in fact deliver on the purchase you make.


----------



## AceValence (Apr 15, 2014)

Alright then... it appears that nds-card is unaware of the fraudulent charges associated with their 3rd-party payment handler, fashionpay.com. I hope noone else has any issues with nds-card.com, since it seems that most people don't have issues like this, fashionpay must be selecting certain orders to "feed" from to hide from nds-card.com


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 15, 2014)

May want to make Costello aware that we have some new reports of this


----------



## techboy (Apr 15, 2014)

Some googling suggests that there's a lot of complaints regarding fashionpay (actually a company called SHT).

Most of the scam/fraud sites give them a bad score though. Some are due to people improperly reporting them in place of the bad vendor they bought from (usually obvious, they say they never received X...fashionpay does not sell anything aside from the payment service), but still, I can't find too many people saying good things about them.


----------



## Costello (Apr 15, 2014)

I am going to report to the owner of NDS-Card and see what can be done about this.

Obviously, NDS-Card are not the culprit here, if anything it would be their payment gateway (Fashionpay)
I will recommend them to change their payment gateway supplier.

Also it is worth nothing that while a few people may have had issues, let's keep in mind that NDS-Card has thousands of orders every day and they go just fine. There's been over thirty people that posted reviews on Shoptemp http://shoptemp.net/shop/nds-card.html these are legitimate reviews from actual GBAtemp users. So let's not generalize.

[edit] NDS Card have been informed.

[edit 2] I can't seem to find other cases of credit card fraud related to Fashionpay. If anyone finds anything, please PM me?
There is a strong possibility that these two persons got their computer hacked, which is incredibly common, so their credit card information may have been stolen that way.


----------



## wesleyxiao (Apr 15, 2014)

AceValence said:


> Hello GBATemp,
> I've recently ordered a R4i 3DS Gold RTS flashcart from nds-card.com. I chose them after a couple weeks of researching on forums, and it seemed that they would be the most reliable, being that they are one of the official sponsors of this reputable forums. Before I made my order, I was slightly disturbed by the following thread:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/beware-of-nds-card-com-creditcard-fraud.357606/
> ...


 
Dear AceValence,
We have contacted you about the issue, any questions please feel free to let us know.

nds-card.com


----------



## AceValence (Apr 15, 2014)

I would like to thank you all for replying very quickly, especially to Wesley. At this moment I do not hold anything against nds-card.com, and I do not doubt that my package will be delivered correctly. However, it seems my business lies only in the bank and possibly with fashionpay.com. Best wishes to all


----------



## wesleyxiao (Apr 15, 2014)

Dear everyone,
We have confirmed the question with fashionpay company.
They replied that just a small part of  orders will be charged less than 5% of cross-border fee by the issuer banks, but they must not record credit card information, which is absolutely forbidden and illegal.
Fashionpay is certified by visa card organization and Chinese bank system, so it is safe and trustful.  fashionpay email is  [email protected]. Any questions about the visa payment, you can contact them and us immediately.
Thanks very much for your trusting and supporting.
Have a nice day, everyone.

nds-card.com


----------



## migles (Apr 15, 2014)

can you people give feedback when this is over? so we know what happened, if the user had been hacked or some error etc?


----------



## AceValence (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, yesterday, I got some emails about the _whatever _that the info thief bought.






Great. Notice how it was sent to MY email, not my dads. I gave my personal email to only fashionpay, through nds-card.com. Either I was hacked (no evidence of a virus after many scans) or fashionpay uses customer's information to buy them stuff? No thanks, I really don't need the female-oriented weight loss program. Anyways, it is not nds-card's fault, and I will just settle this with the bank really quick. May post more Screenshots at a later date...

[EDIT:] Notice that the orders are from Gaiam.com... a yoga and women's fitness site?


----------



## migles (Apr 16, 2014)

i found a strange thing, when i tried to purchase from nds-card, using fashionpay after providing my card details to fashionpay and pressed proceed, firefox warned me about conection was not secured... after ignoring it the fashionpay payment said it was loading and eventually directed me to nds card page

i find it really weird on fashion page website, there are still msn contacts and some of the contacts are " [email protected]"

the page is so simple and the faq is like, dumb... but maybe its because its a translated website, the chinese version is really different.. but this gives a bad impression


----------



## rupennybags (Jan 27, 2015)

Costello said:


> There is a strong possibility that these two persons got their computer hacked, which is incredibly common, so their credit card information may have been stolen that way.


 

What makes you so sure, man?  I was about to order something from them and saw they don't even have SSL on the page where they ask for your credit card information (!) so I looked them up and ended up here.  I'll just accept that the guys at the site are probably not intentionally running a credit card harvesting operation, but that's pretty lax security (although other retailers seem to have similarly questionable practices in this regard).


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 27, 2015)

What have happen


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 28, 2015)

any updates on this??? RealHotstuff is gone so I need to consider my other options


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 29, 2015)

Since it is the trusted seller for gbatemp


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 16, 2015)

guess not.



> and the controversy is silenced.


----------



## easycrashing (Mar 27, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> any updates on this??? RealHotstuff is gone so I need to consider my other options


yea, went to go there other day and saw it had no products


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Mar 27, 2015)

ooooooooh they're crooks. Time to ditch them suddenly for no good reason like what happened with Etcome here! Yay!
I suppose, of course, 'tis good to drive out the pandas that lie in nds-card! All pandas lie, so 'tis never safe! That's why something like this happened!


----------

